# ASUS ROG Crosshair IV Formula and Extreme Motherboards Pictured



## btarunr (Mar 2, 2010)

ASUS makes a return to the higher-end of the AMD platform with two motherboards in its elite Republic of Gamers (ROG) series, with the Crosshair IV Formula and Crosshair IV Extreme. Both motherboards are based on the AMD 890FX + SB850 chipset, and support socket AM3 processors. While the Crosshair IV Formula targets high-end gaming builds, the Crosshair IV Extreme goes all out to woo overclockers. The Crosshair IV Formula, to begin with, has six expansion slots, of which four are PCI-Express 2.0 x16 (operating at x8 when all are populated, or x16, NC, x16, NC), and two PCI slots. The SB850 southbridge gives out six SATA 6 Gb/s ports, while an additional controller gives out two 3 Gb/s ports (one being eSATA). The CPU is powered by a 10+2 phase VRM, with two phase memory power. Connectivity includes 8+2 channel audio with SPDIF connectivity, gigabit Ethernet, FireWire, eSATA, two USB 3.0 ports, and a number of USB 2.0 ports. The board supports the iROG feature, along with a host of other overclocker-friendly features.

The Crosshair IV Extreme, on the other hand, is probably the most complex motherboard for the AMD platform. Apart from overclocker-friendly features of the C-4 Formula, C-4 Extreme adds a wide range of electrical enhancements that include better power conditioning with Super ML capacitors, PWM circuitry, voltage measure points, ProbeIT feature, PCI-Express electrical control switches, iROG Bluetooth device control, physically redundant BIOS ROM chips, and a number of other features. The board itself is closer to being EATX sized. There are four PCI-Express x16 slots here too, but with 1U spacing between them. An open-ended PCI-Express 1.1 x4 and PCI make for the other slots. There are six SATA 6 Gb/s ports here, too, with additional SATA 3 Gb/s controllers, and connectivity largely identical to that of the C-4 Formula. We presume ASUS will release these two in late April, around the time when AMD rolls out its Phenom II X6 processors. Pictured in order (below) are the C-4 Formula and C-4 Extreme.



 



Images Courtesy: Tweakers.net, Lab501.ro

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 2, 2010)

good mobo for all you AMD fans


----------



## on_isk (Mar 2, 2010)

Very2 nice..


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 2, 2010)

k my head just exploded, i expect to see our first UD7 too


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice to see some AMD support again, would have been cool if the chipset cooling had some barbs though.


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2010)

I have tears in my eyes right now.....but maybe there is a lot of dust in the air. 

Kei


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 2, 2010)

I wonder what onboard sound solution these will use with the absence of the SupremeFX audio riser. Good to see that ASUS is still developing enthusiast AMD motherboards.


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Mar 2, 2010)

Hellooo, My new motherboard.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

the formula IV is nice, I like how you can fit in a PCI sound card (on the Crosshair III it blocks the GPU fan)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks alot i just had cream in my pants.Man when are these bad boys coming out?


----------



## fochkoph (Mar 2, 2010)

Still hoping for a Crosshair IV Gene. C'mon ASUS do it!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 2, 2010)

One grudge I have is that many of ASUS's high end boards have brown PCBs...


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like this will be my next mobo, unless I come into some money and want to go i7


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

heh heh heh,

GoButton and Probe it

Is that Crosshair Formula really brown or just looks that way due to lighting?  Most of Asus high end boards are black...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2010)

now if anyone needs to get this board....


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 3, 2010)

Gogo AMD...


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 3, 2010)

Kei said:


> I have tears in my eyes right now.....but maybe there is a lot of dust in the air.
> 
> Kei



I had the same thought.  Since I'm a Cubs fan red would look good with my color theme of blue.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 3, 2010)

cdawall said:


> now if anyone needs to get this board....



hahahahahaha i was thinking about the extreme but my fortress 2 says ATX and below and i dont think im gonna quadfire anytime soon so lol i think its formula again i already have my III buyer 



Duffman said:


> heh heh heh,
> 
> GoButton and Probe it
> 
> Is that Crosshair Formula really brown or just looks that way due to lighting?  Most of Asus high end boards are black...



nah its the flash all there boards are  golden - chocolate. In person they look black.
Crosshair III no flash.
http://www.motherboards.org/imageview.html?i=/images/reviews/motherboards/1911_p3_1.jpg

Crosshair III flash.
http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/170/158/asus3.jpg

ProbitProbitProbitProoooooobit....... premature overclock.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 3, 2010)

oh and here is a roundup if anyone wants to see so far CEBIT 2010 

AMD boards (anounced here at TPU and not)  (you can also see it "looking black" duff)
http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/event/20100303_352378.html

still no UD7 and UD5 Gigabyte board.....  but I'm sure it'll show its face this week.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

maybe it's the AMD boards...

my Maximus Formula is definately Black


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Holy shiiite! They look so nice darn ROG boards rofl.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 3, 2010)

Duffman said:


> maybe it's the AMD boards...
> 
> my Maximus Formula is definately Black



no... i explained a post above this one  ^ they dont make black boards they are all chocolate some camera flash makes them appear that way below is crosshair 4 same board as above.

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/352/378/html/ph03.jpg.html
yes they are "black" (but not really, none of them are.)


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

The PCB is black, it's the copper circuits that make it look chocolate.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 3, 2010)

Duffman said:


> The PCB is black, it's the copper circuits that make it look chocolate.



so u answered your own question after asking twice lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello my new board too, now which one to get. I like the formula's angle heat pipe/spreader deal, but that Extreme is just calling my name. I did notice that they have the dim slots with the far ends having the low profile locks, making it not interfere with long graphics cards.


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 3, 2010)

i shall buy the formula


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> hahahahahaha i was thinking about the extreme but my fortress 2 says ATX and below and i dont think im gonna quadfire anytime soon so lol i think its formula again i already have my III buyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is Black PCB but the stacker cooler is copper so it bleeds through the boards when using the flash.I see it on my M3A79 a lot when i use my camera.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 3, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> That is Black PCB but the stacker cooler is copper so it bleeds through the boards when using the flash.I see it on my M3A79 a lot when i use my camera.



yeah i figured it was the flash (which i stated before) too i have a crosshair 3 (color is color) it wasnt a question of coper vs pcb, but weather it "looked" and he answered his own question. so im left confused. anyways i want the formula of the 2 has to be now because my fortress II case says ATX and below  but i didnt need to quad fire anyway



WarEagleAU said:


> Hello my new board too, now which one to get. I like the formula's angle heat pipe/spreader deal, but that Extreme is just calling my name. I did notice that they have the dim slots with the far ends having the low profile locks, making it not interfere with long graphics cards.



yeah i dont like the middle part of the extreme looks like  "patchwork" plus i duno i wish it was ATX but u know its gonna be 300 and the others gonna be 249 im sure. Here are some picks with the lights on too so u can see it and the Audio in the board

http://www.xfastest.com/cms/?dp-bbsthread-37505.html

have yet to see the gigabytes the only other trump i can see UD 5 6 7 should be 3. maybe 2 at showing but i hope to see first UD7 amd. If it dosnt seem cool then def the formula


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> now if anyone needs to get this board....


I say,   Hmmmm


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> yeah i figured it was the flash (which i stated before) too i have a crosshair 3 (color is color) it wasnt a question of coper vs pcb, but weather it "looked" and he answered his own question. so im left confused. anyways i want the formula of the 2 has to be now because my fortress II case says ATX and below  but i didnt need to quad fire anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was referring to this comment
One grudge I have is that many of ASUS's high end boards have brown PCBs...
I see a lot of since ASUS went the 3-4 layer copper STACKER COOLER route.
Most of the guys buying the boards don`t realize it is the STACKER COOLER(ALL That Copper) that shows the PCB as dark Brown. Is what I was saying .


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 4, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I was referring to this comment
> One grudge I have is that many of ASUS's high end boards have brown PCBs...
> I see a lot of since ASUS went the 3-4 layer copper STACKER COOLER route.
> Most of the guys buying the boards don`t realize it is the STACKER COOLER(ALL That Copper) that shows the PCB as dark Brown. Is what I was saying .



oh i see yeah some of there boards look chocolate with no flash but the ROGs are jet black to the naked eye in a well lit place, my III is jet black. and most of the other picks not theese press ones ive seen it looked the same way at press time but other CBIT photos show it as black (interesting note too they pulled the maxius from the floor recently???? i read that someplace yesterday trying to find the article i hope it still coming out i cant get the extreme lol (dont need case wont fit dont need... dont need 50 usd more im sure.)


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any idea on expected release date?


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello!
Anyone here knows when this motherboard will be released and at least a price opinion?


----------



## mtosev (Mar 17, 2010)

250eur+


----------



## nt300 (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice, might buy one when released. Hope price is not too much money though. Heres the other thread I started, didn't know about this one.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1811396&posted=1#post1811396


----------



## map01ch (Mar 23, 2010)

I have recently join ASUS ROG Facebook page, ask them they might tell you.....
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/ASUS-REPUBLIC-OF-GAMERS/405774002387?ref=ts


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

sold, holy shit i've been wanting to step up from the m2, m3, m4 series boards to a crosshair, andthis is gonna be the one.  OMG it looks so sexy and it'll look even more sexy in my obsidian(cause it's the only case that can hold that thing lawl.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, what is the usual price difference between formula and extreme? 
If smth is sold in $ in USA here is sold in euros


----------

